# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  (Intervistë e Lasgush Poradecit dhënë gazetës Tomori në vitin 1941.)

## Askusho

*FLET PRINCI I LIRIKËS SHQIPTARE
LASGUSH PORADECI*_(Intervistoi Jani Lili 1941)

_

_Intervistë, po për se? Për ndonjë çështje të mbushur me vrer? Për politikë, diplomaci, sociologji? 
_

Kjo qe fraza e parë e poetit tonë, kur i vajta ta vizitonja. Nuk i çfaqa mendimin tim sepse sjellja ime çdo gjë tjetër mund të thoshte, por jo të pjellte dyshimin e një interviste. Duhesh të vazhdonja, pra, me qesë se më kuptoni që në fillim sa frikë pjell paraqitja e gazetarit! 
Kështu vendosa pardje të filloj një seri bashkëfjalimesh me letrarët dhe intelektualët tanë, për të kënaqur dëshirën e madhe të lexonjësit, për tu futur në sekretet e artit, për ta bashkuar me artistin tonë. Populli ynë, vërtetë, qëndron aqë largë intelektualit të tij, sa që një intervistë e shumë-anëshme besoj ta afrojë dhe ta kuptojë më mirë, ta studjojë me dashuri më të madhe. 
Artisti është gjithëmonë i harruar, i mënjanuar nga opinioni. Nuk flet, nuk bën zhurmë rreth vehtes; vetëm krijon, përpiqet natë e ditë. Na udhëheq, na drejton, na dhuron aq e aq gëzime estetike, por se njohim, nuk e shohim. 

*Jani Lili - Për art Lasgush, për artin tënd do fillojmë.* 

*Lasgush Poradeci* - _Për Art. Këtu kemi frikë sepse kemi shumë për të thënë. Dhe që të themi këto skemi nevojë që të pregatitemi, sepse kur është zëmra e jonë plot art, fjalët dalin vetë. 
__Kam mjaft orë tani që e shikoj me kërshëri, kur ai i prekur thellësisht vazhdon bisedën për Artin. Sytë e tij kanë marrë një dritë të çuditëshme dhe nuk më shikojnë mua tani, i përulë në tokë dhe vazhdon duke folur i pasionuar. Gjëndet në komunikacionin më të ngushtë në shpirtin e tij. Gjëndet i tëri i futur në një botë jashtë realitetit, në atmosferën e fjeshtë të poezisë, të harmonisë shekullore. Flet me mua, por më duket në këtë minut se nuk gjëndet në këtë botën tonë. Dhe diç kuptoi nga habitja ime, sepse kështu justifikohet vazhdimi i tij: 
_- Jemi njerës; kemi kemi dhe trupin përveç shpirtit, dhe trupi nuk ushqehet me theorira, me idera. Është material, pra, që e mban; prej materies së ulët do të ngrihemi në Art. Prej tij merr hov njeriu për në qiell. Dhe shpesh herë është kjo që na shtyn për botën ideale. Kur rimë poshtë në materie, shikojmë lartë në qiell një yll. Ay ylli ndrit dhe është i bukur, dhe ne atij i vërsulemi, prandaj fluturojmë prej materies së lartë. 
[/I]
Dhe kur mbaroi apologji materiale, vazhdoi themën e parë. 

_- Më pyete për Art? Të ta them për njëherësh që ta mbarojë. 
_
E preka aqë fortë këtu sa që kërkonte të çlirohej sa më shpejtë. 

_- Arti mor zotëri, është diçka e pa-kapur, një frymë që del nga zemëra dhe prapë atje në zemër hyn. Kështu ësht arti. Ri në zemër, del prej saj, dhe prapë atje brënda futet. Sepse arti është këngë, dhe kënga është shpirt dhe shpirt është zemëra. Kam përshtypje se gjëndem në një vend të shënjtë, në një kishë plot harmoni dhe mystiçizmë. 
_ 
Më dukesh se skisha guxim të vazhdonja. Prandaj pyetja ime me zi dolli, e frikëshme dhe si e penduar. 

*Me se merreni në këtë kohë? 
*
_- Po ja miremi me atë që të thash më lartë. Me atë që kam në zemër dhe dua ta nxjerë jashtë, ta dijnë të tjerët; por me qënë se ata më të shumtët se kuptojnë, unë e fut prapë në zemër, se ashtu atje brënda, ashtu qënka më mirë. Si ajo zemra djaloshare që futet në shpirt: 
Futet zemra djaloshare mu fund të shpirtit tim 
Ose si ajo kënga pleqërishte, e cila atje nga mbarimi i saj i thot të gjitha; që ngrihet vet si vala e detit nga fundi dhe prapë kthehet vet në fundin. 
_

_Si ngrihet që nga deti një valë e dëshëruar 
Nga fundi i zemrës sate ti ngrihesh dyke vuar, 
E prapë por si vala që bie sërisht në det 
Ti bie në thellësirë e zembërës së vetë. 
_
I këndoi vetë këngët e tia. Ishte fryma e zemërës së tij. Nuk besoj të shtonte gjë në këtë harmoni të thellë, as edhe muzika më e ëmbël. 
Dhe pas pakë nuk e lë prapë të qetë. 

*Çpo punoni tani në fund? 
*
Në këtë pyetje smë dha përgjigje të saktë, që të kënaqja vehten dhe lexonjësin që kërkon të mësojë prodhimin e fundit të poetit të tij. Por këtu më rëshqet prapë. Nuk e pranon pyetjen. 

_- Mor zotëri, çtë të them, se po mundohesh, mbase, më të kotë. Punoj dhe unë, mirem me artin tim dhe dua të bëj një gjë që po bëj, po çtë ta themë? Çtë them? Të them gjë? Më duket se më mirë duhet realizuar se sa kuvënduar. Pastaj të thashë që arti është një gjë e zemërës, domethënë një gjë fort e dashur, një gjë që është gëzimi më i math i imi, ose hidhërimi më i math; gëzimi dhe hidhërimi i çdo njeriu që ka një zemër që ndjen-dhe zemra që ndjen gjëndet në gjithë popujt-;mirëpo njeriut gëzimi i tij më i math që ka në zemër ose hidhërimi i tij më i math, i duket tepër i shtrënjtë, tepër i dashur, tepër i shënjtë, dhe nga ky shkak ay gëzohet dhe hidhërohet për vete, e mban atë gëzim dhe hidhërim për vet-veten e tij, ashtu i mban në zemër për vete, dhe nga ky shkak nuk ia thot as njeriut._ 

*Po hidhërimin?* 

_- Do të thuash që hidhërimi sështë gjë e shtrënjtë për zemërën e njeriut? Jo, nuk them ashtu, sepse hidhërimi në Art, hidhërimi i Artit, është dhe ay gëzim, është këngë, është një hidhërim që këndon, është art dhe ay,-se kjo është Art; një hidhërim që këndon-. Dhe nga ky shkak as gëzim, as hidhërim nuk i themi; siç thamë, këta duhet të realizohen, duhet të derdhen në art, në poezi, në drithmë shpirtërore që ka marë një trup, dhe prandaj, pra, ja, tashti arijtëm ku deshëm, arijtëm në art, në poezinë tonë, në atë gjë që na qëndron mbyllur në zemër, atë se themi sa kohë që qëndron ashtu pa formë, pa trup, e parealizuar; vetëm kur ajo bëhet brënda nesh art, vetëm atëherë e themi. 
_
Heshti prapë. Priste pyetjen time që nuk vonoi të vijë: 

*Nga të rinjtë, kërkoj të më thoni nga talentet e rinj, cilin preferoni si më të fortë?* 

-_ Është një soj sikur të më pyetni se cilin dashuronj më tepër nga shokët e mi që jemi mbledhur në një tryezë. Dhe me qënë se unë i dua të gjithë, sepse shkruajnë art, ja edhe këtu spo duhet të them asgjë. Nga ana tjetër nuk mund ti ndajë sepse edhe nuk kanë marrë rrugën e tyre të fundit, edhe nuk kanë dhënë formën e tyre të caktuar, një gjë që vjen kur shkrimtari kalon moshën e tij të parë artistike. Le ta realizojnë ata artin, ëndërat dhe përpjekjet, premtimin që na kanë dhënë, se Arti kështu i realizuar flet vetiu. 
_
Dhe duke ditur tani etjen e këndonjësit të mësojë se si kalon poeti jetën e tij, i bëra edhe këtë pyetje shumë ...guximtare, një pyetje krejtësisht gazetareske: 

*Si kaloni kohën tuaj?* 

_- Për familjen dhe për jetën time personale më pyet? Këtu se kuptoj qëllimin tënd, si njeri familjar, apo si artist familjar? 
_
*Si artist familjar e kuptojmë, e dimë.* 

_- Mirë, ja po ta them: sepse si njeri kam edhe unë shënjtërinë time shtëpijake, me gëzimet dhe hidhërimet e përbashkëta. Sepse hidhërimet janë të shënjta; ato na i dërgon Zoti që ta qërojmë, ta spastrojmë, ta bëjmë më të paqme zemrën tonë përdita më shumë, që të mundohemi kështu e të përpiqemi përdita të bëhemi sa më të mirë, më të pastërt shpirtërisht. 
Njeriu midis mundimeve zhvillohet më tepër brendësisht, bëhet më njerëzor. Është theoria budiste, por që ka bazën e saj në çdo njeri të qytetëruar, vetëm me një ndryshim; ndërsa pasonjësi i Buda-s kërkon nëpërmjet mundimevet të arijë në heshtjen trupore, në nirvanë të plot artisti, duke shvilluar vehten përpiqet mbi pasionet të kapërxejë çdo dobësi me qëllim që këtë fazë ta derdhë në Art. I pari hesht duke pritur mundimet me sarkazmë dhe durim lovjan i cili lartësohet mbi njerinë dhe mundimet e tija i bën këngë. I ngjan koridalos i cili për të kënduar fluturon në lartësirat e qiellit. 
Por si artist familjar, arti flet, bën bashkëfjalime drejt për drejt me Zotin, qoftë edhe në falëtoren familjare. Dhe me qënë se fjalimet me Zotin pjellin, lenë shënjat e tyre, shënjat e dukëshme artistike; ja, për këtë çështje të dytë, për këtë artist familjar, flet arti vetë, që është shënja, gjurma, manifestimi i Zotit. 
_
*Dhe tani a mund të pyesë për gjenezën e Poradecit, tasaj poezie?* 

_- Poradeci. Këtu kemi një gjë shumë të thjeshtë: ndjenja dhe unë një mbrëmje harmonin, këngën e kësaj mbrëmjeje, si dhe këngën e Drinit që kullon aty pranë, dhe kështu thash ta shkruaj atë liturgji të zemrës, atë poezi.  
_Poeti ndjente rythmin e liqenit, frymën e natyrës, dridhjet e tokës, dhe të gjithë këtë liturgji mystike, që vetëm poeti i vërtetë i ndjen, e derdhi në këngë, në kryeveprën e tij Poradeci. 
*
Po për atë këngën pleqërishte, gjenezën e sajë?* 

_- Ja, edhe ajo kështu e thjeshtë është: kur isha në mërgim, duke baritur në një kopshtë mbrëmave, prej një dritareje lartë, aty afër një gramafon i vogël, një gramafon shqiptarësh, ia mirte një kënge të pleqëve në pllakën e tij; kështu ia mora dhe unë asaj kënge pleqërisht në zemërën time. 
_ 
Kështu e thjeshtë është, tha poeti. Dhe vërtetë sa e thjeshtë është poezia! Kullon vetë pa mundime-kur është poet, krijonjësi nga natyra-pa përpjekje dhe vetë-shtërngime. Kështu thjeshtë kujtoj tani poetin, kur dëgjoi pllakën shqiptare. I mallëngjyer thell, i prekur gjer në palcë, la kopshtin dhe u nis për në shtëpinë e tij. Diçka e rëndonte; ishte dëshira dhe malli i flaktë për atdhenë e tij, për Shqipërinë. Dhe nuk u çlirua nga kjo barë, veçse kur e derdhi në art, në Këngë pleqërishte, në kryeveprën e poezisë sonë kombëtare. 
Dhe me qënë se arijtëm gjer këtu, me qenë se hekuri qe akoma i nxehtë, e pyeta pa humbur kohë: 

*Nga dashuria e popullit je i kënaqur, i prekur? Vjershat tuaja qarkullojnë në çdo gojë të popullit tonë. Çdo poet, çdo artist punon për atë dhe për vete. 
*
_- Sa kohë që pikë së pari, jam i kënaqur me veten brënda në zemërën time, me artin tim, ashtu siç e kam lindur atë, gjithashtu, pikë së dyti, duhet të jem i kënaqur me poppullin tim, sepse është popull im dhe për atë punoj._ 

*Kur fillove për herën e parë të shkruash?* 

_- Kjo humbet në thellësirën e largësirës, ose në largësirën e thellësirës, sepse siç shikoj tashti, nuk kam kënduar dyke patur ndonjë qëllim, që ta di dhe kur kam filluar. Po këndova ashtu ku më erdhi, siç këndon çdo njeri që këndon, dhe nga ky shkak nuk mund të them ndonjë gjë të përpikëshme. 
_
Nuk duhesh më ta mundonja. Nuk di sepse ndjej një respekt kur e shikoj kështu të qetë, mbinjerëzor do të thoshnja. 
Lasgushi mbylli Shqipërinë në zemërën e tij dhe na dorëzoi gjën më të shënjtë që disponon njeriu si dhuratë nga natyra: na dha shpirtin e tij, gjakun e tij të shënjtë. Është poeti që çdo brez i ardhëshëm do ta mbyllë në zemërën e tij, dhe koha do ta dorëzojë në pavdekshmëninë. Është dashuria e racës, e historisë sonë që e lartëson. 

_(Intervistë e Lasgush Poradecit dhënë gazetës Tomori në vitin 1941.)_

----------


## çarli_mangup

Baard i letërsisë shqipëtare .  :buzeqeshje:

----------

